

Why I'm Canceling my Cable - akvlad
http://theblogjoint.com/2010/08/04/free-alternatives-to-cable-service-such-as-hulu/

======
mishmash
We cancelled our cable in 2007 and have never been happier.

For example, Wikipedia states current shows are between 18-22 minutes long
with 12-8 minutes of advertising. So for the worst offenders (looking at you
TruTv), you're getting awfully close to a 1:1 ratio of content to ads.

Combine generally stupid shows/networks, extreme ad times, in a $60/month
"basic" package and no thanks, life is too short.

